
Mpengine X86 Emulator Heap Corruption in VFS API - runesoerensen
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-zero/issues/detail?id=1282&desc=2#
======
runesoerensen
_" I wrote a fuzzer for the unsandboxed x86 emulator in Windows Defender and
found arbitrary read/write"_
[https://twitter.com/taviso/status/878314575149506561](https://twitter.com/taviso/status/878314575149506561)

Also, here's a recent HN discussion about the last major Windows Defender RCE:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14296959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14296959)

